# Morninton way...saturday



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

With such ideal conditions (and surprisingly, permission given  ) im heading down towards fishys or sunnyside for a fish/dive, anybody else heading out???


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm away for the weekend Tony, good luck with Mornington (geez ya pushing it, are ya planning a water birth? Then again I fished right up to hospital run too)


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

leftieant said:


> Tony...no news yet...WTF is going on?


you tell me mate :lol: ive wasted a week annual leave cos we were convinced the lil' tacka was coming A WEEK AGO :shock:

cheers Poddy, dead set shocked im allowed to go, last 4 weeks have been a definiete no-no, but i guess ive worn her down


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

remembers Murphy's law . I predict a phone call as you unload the yak sat morning :lol: sorry :lol:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

fixed that problem Mark, she's coming with me, well, will sit on the beach anyway 

looking at sunnyside and an 8ish launch if anybodys interested...


----------

